# Macro Weed



## oldhippy (Mar 30, 2015)

To early for the good stuff


----------



## ronlane (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice and sharp and you have some cool colors in there.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice Dead Nettle photo -- did you eat it after you shot it?

Joe


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 30, 2015)

Sticky Icky   LMAO.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 30, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Nice Dead Nettle photo -- did you eat it after you shot it?
> 
> Joe


 No. Joe, just soup beans and cornbread.  I have been tempted by a few mushrooms.  Thanks. Ed


----------



## snowbear (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice shot, Ed.  Glad to see you up & about.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 30, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Dead Nettle photo -- did you eat it after you shot it?
> ...



They're not the tastiest greens out there but they're very nutritious and loaded with anti-oxidants. They work in a salad and folks blend them into smoothies. They're in the mint family and entirely edible including the flowers: Dead Nettles

Joe


----------

